# PEOPLE, BALLOONS, MEN IN KILTS.....now you must look..LOL!!!



## oldnavy170 (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are a few shots from a Parade near my house today.

#1







#2






#3






#4





#5






#6






#7






#8






#9


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 21, 2007)

I really like the eyes of the child in #2.  I also like #9, good blur showing the motion of the sticks.


----------



## heip (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice shots. This is the second time I've seen a pic of that young girl in #2. Are you saturating her eyes or are they naturally that amazing color?


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are her eyes with 5% added saturation.  I do sharpen them too.  When she is outdoors her eyes are brighter (or when she cries they look turquoise) then when she is indoors.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 21, 2007)

Here is a photo of her without any edits to her eyes except for sharpening.


----------



## heip (Jul 22, 2007)

She is on her way to being a heart breaker with those eyes. Lovely girl, nice shots.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 22, 2007)

the Eyes have it !!!


----------



## Ajay (Oct 5, 2007)

I like #2 and #7.  Something about the different colors against the blue sky and the way you cropped it just works for me.  I wonder what some selective coloring would look like.
How do you sharpen eyes in photoshop?  Any article or anything you could point me to?


----------



## Pixie42 (Oct 6, 2007)

That girl has breathtaking eyes. Wow.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 6, 2007)

What a fun series!!!  Great colours in #1, killer eyes in #2, such a slice of Americana in #5, and LOVE the compo/crop in #7.  Looks like a fun day.


----------



## Joxby (Oct 6, 2007)

Blimey, the ozone layer really is busted...1, 6, 7

2, tacky make-up ?

3, nice tidy candid, but the signs a bit ott

4, bit dark and ordinary

5, they really had blue socks ?

8, faster shutter, you probably dont need me to say that.

9, I like the perspective in this one, I think the exposure is ok, just detail lost in adjusted contrast, you need contrast in B/W though.

afterthought portrait, knocks the whole set into a cocked hat.

This is a strange set from unholy extremes of saturation to B/W, the afterthought portrait proves you dont need all that nonesense, and niether doe's she.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 6, 2007)

Joxby said:


> Blimey, the ozone layer really is busted...1, 6, 7
> 
> 2, tacky make-up ?
> 
> ...


 
If you didn't notice the date on this post it was done back in July when I only had my kit lens. 

In #2 she had no make-up on so how can that be tacky make-up if she is not even wearing any?

In #3 the sign is a balloon that the parade handed out to the kids.

In #4 I agree that its a bit dark but ordinary? well only if your at a parade I suppose.

In #5 I didn't notice that their socks looked blue but thats just poor processing on my part!

#8 was done with a slow lens. At the time this photo was taken it was with my kit lens.

#9 Its what I liked about this shot at the time. I feel not "every" shot needs to be done in high contrast.


----------

